# First Post: HELP w/Bosch 1617 wiring



## tyrantartist13 (Jul 27, 2013)

This is my first post here on these forums,

I recently rebuilt a used Bosch 1617 with new bearings and brushes while installing a SuperPID (seen as the blue/polycarbonate tube extruding from the center). I have everything back together, but when I wire it up and plug it in, the 20A breaker trips. This is the Bosch model without the factory speed control, so aside from replacing the brushes, I haven't altered the wiring. I've tried every permutation without any luck and am really bewildered. I've tested the switch and power cord and both are fine.

Here's a picture of what I remember to be the correct wiring arrangement : any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

What is a SuperPID?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Erik.

Welcome to the forum. Sounds to me like the wiring was put back correctly.

Also, why did you add a SuperPID?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i did a google search and came up with this MIKE Low cost Super-PID speed controller


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike said:


> What is a SuperPID?


exactly my question, try taking your SuperPID out and see if it works then, what does that SuperPID do? NGM

Edit, OK its a low cost speed controller. you could buy one that costs a bit more, I have been a bit envious of all the router speed controllers that are readily available for not much money in the USA, I cannot buy one due to me needing 240volts but you could buy one and it may be a whole lot less trouble, N


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

neville9999 said:


> exactly my question, try taking your SuperPID out and see if it works then, what does that SuperPID do? NGM
> 
> Edit, OK its a low cost speed controller. you could buy one that costs a bit more, I have been a bit envious of all the router speed controllers that are readily available for not much money in the USA, I cannot buy one due to me needing 240volts but you could buy one and it may be a whole lot less trouble, N


Hi Neville, check with Jaycar. They have one or a kit to build an external speed controller.


----------



## tyrantartist13 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. The PID isn't the problem as it isn't currently part of the circuit. I've also already tested all the wiring possibilities. I'm hoping someone familiar with the router could look at my original image and tell if anything looks out of place. Or, if anyone has experience with symptoms of a dead router. In addition to Replacing the brushes, replacing the switch, and testing the mains, I've also checked the brushes connection to the armature and verified there aren't any visibly fried coils. 

It's such a simple connection and there isn't much that could go wrong - I'm dumbfounded.


----------



## tyrantartist13 (Jul 27, 2013)

SuperPID.com

FYI


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Have you checked from the plug-in to the switch with an ohmmeter? You should get no reading (open circuit) across the 2 prongs with the switch off and some ohms with the switch on.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Neville, check with Jaycar. They have one or a kit to build an external speed controller.


James, James, James, your age is showing, didn't we, you and I, have this conversation before, I have already bought that Jaycar Kit and it works a treat but at $100au plus the soldering time then that kit is far more expensive than all the $20.us that all the over the counter 110volt speed controllers in the USA cost and at that price then the SuperPID can be ditched and you can use those speed controllers on your angle grinder when you have to do that so all the ones in the USA look to be very good value for money, Harry has a nice speed controller on one of his machines but it can only handle 800watts so not safe for the 2200watts from a router, how is your dust problem going? Neville


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is the parts list. It has a wiring diagram.

Wow $155 for a speed control? Think I'd just buy the 1617evspk!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*memory lapse*



neville9999 said:


> James, James, James, your age is showing, didn't we, you and I, have this conversation before, I have already bought that Jaycar Kit and it works a treat but at $100au plus the soldering time then that kit is far more expensive than all the $20.us that all the over the counter 110volt speed controllers in the USA cost and at that price then the SuperPID can be ditched and you can use those speed controllers on your angle grinder when you have to do that so all the ones in the USA look to be very good value for money, Harry has a nice speed controller on one of his machines but it can only handle 800watts so not safe for the 2200watts from a router, how is your dust problem going? Neville



hahahahah Neville.

Nothing wrong with my memory....

I misread your post and thought you were still looking for a controller.


----------

